# DNA results Ciel and Eclipse and new baby!!!!



## peacelovejanell (Feb 12, 2010)

Soooooo i finally got the DNA results of my babies, after a lot of pondering whether eclipse was a female or not... soo here are the results!!
Ciel: Male
Eclipse: Male
i have two little boys!!!!! Also i said before they had become big brothers!! their parents had four babies, two pied and two lutino pearls here's a pic of the little ones!








_**psssst** see the tiny little lutino at the end, that's my new baby!!!! sooo happy to welcome a new baby to the family!!!_


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

They look like they're singing!


----------



## barb2birds (Mar 23, 2010)

Ooohhhh my goodness so cute!!!!


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

Congrats. I hate waiting for DNA results to come, I'm like a kid on Christmas morning hahaha. Your babies are adorable, they look like they're just getting to the cutest stage where they look like miniature adults.


----------



## guatemama (Jan 30, 2010)

*Got Beaker's DNA results, too*

Got the DNA results I sent in earlier this week - turns out that Beaker, who I was told is "definitely a boy" - is a girl......


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I love baby tiels. They look like cute, little, baby aliens with feathers.


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

Awww....your baby tiels are so cute.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats on the boys  Those baby tiels are so cute 



guatemama said:


> Got the DNA results I sent in earlier this week - turns out that Beaker, who I was told is "definitely a boy" - is a girl......


That means that Beaker won't lose those pretty pearls


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

What a group there, funny and sweet picture!  Congrats on the results.


----------



## peacelovejanell (Feb 12, 2010)

-thanks so much for all the replies aren't they adorable, the babies aren't mine, i didn't breed them, but me and the breeder have become very close friends so she sends me pics!
-and yes i hated waiting for the resluts, i was checking every 5 minutes for a notification lol!
- and we went to go pick up the baby yesterday she's two weeks old and definitely a girl since only papa carries lutino, she's a lutino pearl and we named her Zoe!!!


----------

